# Unparalleled 4: The Lost Season Posible showing in FC



## cuonrvrs (Jun 18, 2004)

Perhaps we can setup an early season Beacon practice with Diamond Peaks Ski Patrol prior to the film as a way to promote backcountry safety.

-Hardcoar


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Video*

If you don't feel like going all the way up to Boulder, it is playing in Denver Friday night. It's at the EMS Denver, at 8:00pm, cost is $10.


----------



## baeloth (Oct 12, 2004)

*UP-4 the Lost Season in FC*

OK, Forget about the outside show. Would everyone prefer a weekday night or Sunday night?

Cheers, 
Tom


----------

